# Monster Cariba eats 9inch cariba??



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

I do not know what pissed him off ??


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

The other side.


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

wow!! how big was the monster and what size tank they in?


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

thats crazy how big is the other guy sorry to hear that


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

He is not very happy tonight!!!


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

My HUGE Caribe 15++INCHES


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Did the smaller caribe have eggs? Seems like the larger caribe has darken up.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn thats a monster..sad to hear the news


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

I checked out the smaller caribe----no eggs.


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

By the way, the tank size is 400 gallons.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

sorry to hear about that als. those caribas were beautiful looking...I don't know what got into that big mamooth to attack like that





















sorry for you loss...


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

hehe he looks full now


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Hi Firas, I dont know what made him so upset.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Did the smaller caribe have eggs? Seems like the larger caribe has darken up.


 Thats exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that sucks are u gonna replace him


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

damn! thats one big caribe


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

OMG, monster caribe







, sorry for your loss.


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

I dont think I will replace him right now, I want to make sure everyone is still getting along!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

als said:


> I dont think I will replace him right now, I want to make sure everyone is still getting along!










cool

and how many in that 400g


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Hey Als if ur looking to sell that big Cariba in the future let me know.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

wow, sorry to hear that als.









I guess when the boss gets pissed, somebody gots to go.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn! 15"


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Sorry for your loss als....








are there any other Caribes in that tank?


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Awesome fish man but sorry bout ur loss!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

amazing large cariba..... could be the largest I have ever seen...

Sucks about your loss though


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Damn that was one nice looking fish. Sorry man but no surprise here.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

that size is for the record in a home aquaria.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

sorry for your loss als. only the stong survive i guess. the big guy was just too large for him.

Joe


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

to bad over loss m8 its allways a shame......wow what a killing machine he is


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

The day in the life of a P. Sorry about the loss mate.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Lets see the full tank shot!!!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sad to hear and see that man...







!


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Hi Xenon, this is the biggest ,thichkest Caribe I have ever seen in all my 15yrs!!


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Jim, the smallest caribe in the tank (8inch).


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

By the way, he is the one hiding beside the plant.


----------



## BLACKMOTHERfER (Feb 28, 2004)

Hey did you grow it out to 15" or did you buy it that size? How much did you get the caribe for?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Wow Awesome monster P. Sorry about your loss though


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice Monster sucks to lose a 9er


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Got the Caribe for $400.00 Canadian at the time he was 13inches.(Nov.2001)


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

als said:


> Got the Caribe for $400.00 Canadian at the time he was 13inches.(Nov.2001)


 Wow dude, how long to you think it has left?

btw, sorry for your loss...


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

With TLC many more years!!


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

hey als sorry for your loss man , can i get the footprint for your tank??? , sounds like an amazing shoal so yah ? whats the footprint of that monster tank?


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Micus it is 8 feet long 31 high by 31 deep. I am thinking of selling some other tanks and building a bigger tank!!


----------



## abihsot911 (Jan 5, 2004)

wow..15 inch?..and +++?..
nice..even larger then the size they put up on this site..in the piranha information page..


----------



## abihsot911 (Jan 5, 2004)

very nice..


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Another pic. Hopefully it will show his true size and thickness..


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Another


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

One more, head on if you wish!!!


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

that is an amazing caribe.. see 10 of those COULD kill a human, imagine a pool of 400+









in the same breath... 200 full size peacock bass would have a hayday with all that meat..









The circle of life, never take more than you give gents


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Very well stated, enjoy what you have!!


----------

